# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش نصب laravel بر روی wamp

## sorroshsaket

سلام
تو این آموزش می خوام نحوه ی نصب laravel رو روی wamp توضیح بدم.
وقتی میرین تو سایت laravel روی  QuickStart کلیک کنید توضیحاتی هست که این فرض میکنه میدونین composer چیه و دانش phpیتونم حرفه ایه.
این کار رو برای مبتدی ها یکم سخت می کنه ، ممکنه MVC کار کرده باشن اما این براون جدیده.
این پست هم برای اینه که یکم کار رو براتون آسون تر کنه و کار با این فریمورک رو شروع کنین.
اول از همه باید بدونین معماری mvc چیه که چون اینجا آموزش چیزه دیگه ای خودتون یه سرچ بزنین ماشالاه فت و فراوونه.
دوم باید WAMP یا سرور دیگه ای رو نصب کنین که ما فرض می کنیم شما WAMP دارید. و توی درایو c هم نصب کردینش.
حالا باید OPENSSL رو فعال کنین. برای اینکار نباید از تو منوی WAMP فعالش کنین چون میاد فایل C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.4.4\bin\php.ini  رو ویرایش می کنه در حالیکه COMPOSER از C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.4.16\php.ini  استفاده می کنه. پس تو PHP.INI دنبال extension=php_openssl.dll بگردین و ; رو از اولش بردارین تا فعال بشه.
مثل این شکل :
دلیل اتفاق بالا هم اینه که COMPOSER تو COMMAND LINE اجرا میشه نه تو WAMP.
حالا میرسیم به نصب composer :
دلیل استفاده از composer اینه که برای مدیریت تعلقات استفاده میشه و laravel هم مثل Symfony و Doctrine بر پایه library های دیگست. برای دانلود composer ویندوز اینجا کلیک کنین.
توجه کنین که چون composer به php برای اجرا شدن نیاز داره wamp رو باید قبل از اون نصب کنین.
نصب laravel:
همون طور که سایت laravel میگه باید باید این کد رو اجرا کنین :
composer create-project laravel/laravel --prefer-dist
ولی حواستون باشه قبل از اجرا برین تو آدرس www سرور wamp یعنی :
cd c:\wamp\www
حالا کد رو اجرا کنین فقط به جای --prefer-dist اسم پوشه ای که می خواین laravel توش نصب بشه رو بدین مثل :
composer create-project laravel/laravel laraveltest
حالا برای اجرای پروژه آدرس زیر رو تو مرورگر وارد کنین: 
http://localhost/laraveltest/public/index.php
خب حالا دیگه به حد کافی برای شروع کار با laravel اطلاعات دارین و بسم الله دیگه :v

----------


## هزاره سوم

من میخوام composer رو نصب کنم ولی موقع نصب متوقف شد و ایم پیام رو داد :


Some settings on your machine make Composer unable to work properly.
Make sure that you fix the issues listed below and run this script again:


The openssl extension is missing, which means that secure HTTPS transfers are impossible.
If possible you should enable it or recompile php with --with-openssl




متوجه شدم آموزشی که اینجا داده شده برای php5.4 و وقتی من به همون آدرس رفتم واسه من php5.3  هستش
باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## tazeha

کاری به نسخه php نداره.

بعد از کاری که درباره php.ini انجام دادید.

کافیه هنگام نصب copmressor این آدرس برید و فایل php رو انتخاب کنید..

C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.3.10

بعدش هم تمام

----------


## tux-world

این مشکل مربوط به ssl هستش. که میگه این ماژول php باید نصب شده باشه. البته خود ssl هم باید نصب شده باشه که تو ویندوز نمیدونم چطوریه ولی تو لینوکس openSSL نصب میشه

----------


## tuytoosh

من موقغ نصب composer این اررور رو میگیرم

Some settings on your machine make Composer unable to work properly.
Make sure that you fix the issues listed below and run this script again:


The openssl extension is missing, which means that secure HTTPS transfers are impossible.
If possible you should enable it or recompile php with --with-openssl


قبل از نصب extension=php_openssl.dll رو هم فعال کردم

مشکل چیه به نظرتون؟

----------


## tuytoosh

آقا توروخخدا یکی جواب بده

----------


## rezakho

این خطا میگه که هنوز ماژول openssl راه اندازی نشده
بعد از تغییر اون خط توی تنظیمات php، آپاچی رو ریست کردید؟

اول برای اطمینان از نصب بودن openssl، یک فایل php با محتوای زیر بسازید و اجراش کنید

<?php
phpinfo();
?>

در خروجی این فایل تمام تنظیمات php نمایش داده میشه، باید قسمتی مثل زیر رو ببینید

ssl2.png
اگر این رو دیدید که کار انجام شده
و اگر ندید، مراحل زیر رو انجام بدید

1- مطمئن بشید در مسیر نصب php فایل php.ini وجود داره نه فایل php.ini-production

2- فایل php.ini رو ویرایش کنید و خط extension_dir=ext رو از حالت توضیح در بیارید و مسیر اکستنشن های php رو به جای ext بگذارید، مثلا

extension_dir = "D:\httpd\php\ext"


3- همچنین مطمئن بشید خط extension=php_openssl.dll از حالت توضیح درآمده

4- آپاچی رو restart کنید و دوباره تصویر بالا رو چک کنید


و اما برای نصب لاراول راه بهتری هم هست که نیازی به کامپوزر نداره، این روش سریع تر هم هست
"استفاده از نصب کننده خود لاراول"

1- فایل نصب رو از سایت خود لاراول دانلود کنید
2- فایل رو در مسیر روت آپاچی کپی کنید
3- مطمئن بشید که php از طریق خط فرمان قابل دسترسی هست
4- از طریق خط فرمان به مسیر روت آپاچی رفته و دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید
که laravel_project اسم پوشه ای هست که یک نمونه از لاراول درش ساخته خواهد شد

php laravel.phar new laravel_project

5- از طریق مرورگر آدرس http://localhost/laravel_project/public رو اجرا کنید، اگر لوگوی لاراول رو دیدید همه چیز درسته

----------


## tuytoosh

دوست عزیز من همه کارایی که برای نصب کمپوزر گفتید رو انجام دادم ولی جواب نداد و بازم همون اررور رو میده

روش دومم : گفتید :مطمئن بشید که php از طریق خط فرمان قابل دسترسی هست 
نمیدونم چجوری اینو مطمئن شم...

وقتی این خط رو تو خط فرمان تایپ میکنم میگه : 'php' is not a ....

همون اررور همیشگی خط فرمان که وقتی چیز بی معنی وارد میکنی میگه....

----------


## rezakho

برای استفاده از php در خط فرمان از هر آدرسی، مراحل زیر رو انجام بدید

1- مسیر فایل اجرایی php رو پیدا کنید (فایل php.exe)، مثلا 

D:\httpd\php

2- این مسیر رو کپی کرده و به مکان زیر برید
روی my computer راست کلیک کرده، propertises رو انتخاب کنید
روی Advanced system settings کلیک کنید
از پنجره باز شده، روی دکمه Environment variables کلیک کنید
از کادر دوم، Path رو انتخاب و دکمه Edit رو بزنید
در قسمت Variable value، به انتهای مقدار فعلی برید، مراقب باشید مقدار فعلی رو دستکاری نکنید
در انتهای این مقدار باید یک ; باشه، اگر نیست اضافه کنید
حالا مسیر نصب php رو به انتهای این مقدار، بعد از همون ; اضافه کنید
همه پنجره ها رو Ok  کنید
CMD رو ببندید و مجدد باز کنید
حالا با تایپ php و زدن اینتر، نباید هیچ چیزی ببینید و این به معنی درست انجام دادن مراحل هست و php به خط فرمان اضافه شده

----------


## tuytoosh

کمپوزر رو که اصلا نتونستم نصب کنم... همون اررور رو میده و واقعا کاریش نمیشه کرد


از روش دومیه هم نتونستم استفاده کنم 

میگه curl نصب نیست...

چیکار کنم؟ میخواید اصن لاراول رو کلا بیخیال شم؟

----------


## tux-world

خوب اگه میگشتید پیدا میکردید. من لینک دانلودش رو گذاشتم بدون زحمت راحت ازش استفاده کنید. آقا رضا لطف کرده بودن بهم دادن منم برای دانلود گذاشتم

http://freeupload.ir/7q31o15q35kn/la...ation.rar.html

----------


## tazeha

C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.2.21مشکل نصب نشدن copmpressor رو یافتم.

تو wamp تو فایل php.ini هستش

در دو مسیر زیر

C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.3.10\php.ini
و
C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.2.21\php.ini

شما باید در مسیر  C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.3.10\php.ini   و علامت ; از اخر extension=php_openssl.dll فعال کنید. نه مسیر دوم.
 :لبخند:

----------


## farzadyazdan

> کمپوزر رو که اصلا نتونستم نصب کنم... همون اررور رو میده و واقعا کاریش نمیشه کرد
> 
> 
> از روش دومیه هم نتونستم استفاده کنم 
> 
> میگه curl نصب نیست...
> 
> چیکار کنم؟ میخواید اصن لاراول رو کلا بیخیال شم؟


آقا از یک ف ی ل ت ر شکن یا وی-پی-ان استفاده کن مشکل حل میشه

----------


## MaChaChi

سلام
بچه ها من هرکاری می کنم درست نمیشه :(
تمام این راه ها رو رفتم
آموزش روی فدورا رو ندارید؟؟؟

----------


## MaChaChi

دوستان حل شد
تشکر، دقیقن مشکل همین دوستمون رو منم داشتم
اشتباه مسیر رو میرفتم
اما یه مشکلی هست اینم اینکه نمیدونم چرا ارور میده :|
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید :)
error.jpg

----------


## sorroshsaket

> C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.2.21مشکل نصب نشدن copmpressor رو یافتم.
> 
> تو wamp تو فایل php.ini هستش
> 
> در دو مسیر زیر
> 
> C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.3.10\php.ini
> و
> C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.2.21\php.ini
> ...


لازم نبود بگردی اگه پست اول رو دقیق می خوندی بود :)

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> دوستان حل شد
> تشکر، دقیقن مشکل همین دوستمون رو منم داشتم
> اشتباه مسیر رو میرفتم
> اما یه مشکلی هست اینم اینکه نمیدونم چرا ارور میده :|
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید :)
> error.jpg


منم دقیقا همین مشکلو دارم اگه یکی کمک کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## hamid.shahmohamadi

ممنون از لینک دانلودتون کار کرد. فقط یک سئوال آیا توی cpanel هم کار میکنه این laravel؟

----------


## hamid.shahmohamadi

باید فایل vendor داخل پروژت کپی کنی لینک دانلودش بالا هست

----------


## soheilsaghian

> سلام
> تو این آموزش می خوام نحوه ی نصب laravel رو روی wamp توضیح بدم.
> وقتی میرین تو سایت laravel روی  QuickStart کلیک کنید توضیحاتی هست که این فرض میکنه میدونین composer چیه و دانش phpیتونم حرفه ایه.
> این کار رو برای مبتدی ها یکم سخت می کنه ، ممکنه MVC کار کرده باشن اما این براون جدیده.
> این پست هم برای اینه که یکم کار رو براتون آسون تر کنه و کار با این فریمورک رو شروع کنین.
> اول از همه باید بدونین معماری mvc چیه که چون اینجا آموزش چیزه دیگه ای خودتون یه سرچ بزنین ماشالاه فت و فراوونه.
> دوم باید WAMP یا سرور دیگه ای رو نصب کنین که ما فرض می کنیم شما WAMP دارید. و توی درایو c هم نصب کردینش.
> حالا باید OPENSSL رو فعال کنین. برای اینکار نباید از تو منوی WAMP فعالش کنین چون میاد فایل C:\wamp\bin\apache\Apache2.4.4\bin\php.ini  رو ویرایش می کنه در حالیکه COMPOSER از C:\wamp\bin\php\php5.4.16\php.ini  استفاده می کنه. پس تو PHP.INI دنبال extension=php_openssl.dll بگردین و ; رو از اولش بردارین تا فعال بشه.
> مثل این شکل :
> ...



------------------------------

ممنون از همه دوستان، به درستی نصب شد.
ممنون میشوم نحوه کار با این فریم ورک را هم شرح بدهید

----------


## behzadamin12

از لاراگون استفاده کنید امکانات خوبی داره
https://jobteam.ir/Course/62-Laravel-Installation

----------


## nazirad

سلام...ببخشید اینجا می پرسم...بهترین منبع برای آموزش laravel چیه؟؟؟ ..آیا آموزشگاه خوبی هست؟

----------


## cmsnegar

سلام

شما بعد از ریختن فایل در فولدر مورد نظر و باز کردن حط فرمان cmd و رفتن به فولدر مورد نظر و تایپ فرمان composer update اگر خطا داد یا ورژن پی اچ پی زمپت بالا یا پایین هست باید چک کنی.یا اینهمه composer نصب نیست خطا نداد و شروع به دانلود پکت های لاراول کرد بدن که همه چی درسته و اگر خطا داد باید موارد گفته شده رو باید چک کنید سوال دیگه ای  داشتین در خدمتم

----------

